# Reputable Polo Saddles?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like my Marcos Heguy from Danny's Tack in Tully, NY. I went with the full suede and it's actually my boss's favorite, too. 

The Tackeria sells a wide range of saddles, including used. With their reputation they don't sell anything junky. I would have confidence ordering used from them.

Texas Polo sells a wide variety of new, but I don't know about used. 

There are several on ebay for sale. 

My boss buys from different outlets because he then donates to colleges and clubs for students. The only ones we've been disappointed in were from India. We've ordered online from Argentina (I say we because he tells me to find and order them) and have been very happy.

The only thing to watch for when buying from South America is to verify that the saddle has billets and not only the rings for latigos. My Marcos Heguy has both.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## texansport (Nov 10, 2012)

boots said:


> I like my Marcos Heguy from Danny's Tack in Tully, NY. I went with the full suede and it's actually my boss's favorite, too.
> 
> The Tackeria sells a wide range of saddles, including used. With their reputation they don't sell anything junky. I would have confidence ordering used from them.
> 
> ...


How much are the Marcos Heguy saddles? I couldn't find one for sale online. The only thing I found was a few used in eBay feedback history for ~200$. 

Any idea where I might look for one?

If your boss can find a small polo saddle (I'm looking for a 15.5-16.5" saddle) I'd be more than willing to buy one, so long as the price is right. (I'm in the broke college student phase of life)

I'm really just having issues finding a used polo saddle, and, at least right now, I can't buy new. 

Thanks for your help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd go with a 17". And I ride a 14 and 1/2 western.

Danny's Tack Shop doesn't have a website. The Heguy saddle runs $695 new. The number to the shop is 315-696-8036. There are other good ones in that price range. I only gave $200 because I found it in a classifieds newspaper ad from Virginia on about the 12th page of a Google search for used polo saddles. (I love the internet!)

For $200 you can find a decent used polo saddle with years of life left in them. There are also some used ones in town at King's Saddlery, but I haven't checked the prices. They don't sell anything with a broken tree either, but sometimes you pay for the King's name. Or, the name of the player who is selling the saddle.

I'll be in Louisville over Thanksgiving, I'm going to check a store there anyway. If I find a couple I'll pick them up, and if you don't want one we'll donate it to a school. They always can use more tack, horses, gloves...

And I understand that broke phase. I'm in the "broke because I _have_ two in college" period of life!


----------

